# Bolens g11xl



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/4124514166.html. This is a good deal I believe for this tractor, my issue is what would the parts availability and attachment possibilities be for this tractor?


----------

